# reasonable priced foreclosure site



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone have one to recommend? Need one to show auctions, pre-forclosures, bank-owned, etc. Thank you.


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

I do know that Zillow.com allows for the option of including the above on property searches. I don't know how thorough it is, but it is hands-down my favorite property search application/site. And it's free. 

Realtytrac is, as far as I know, the best paid site, but it's been a while since I shopped around. I'd also be interested in hearing other contributors' recommendations.


----------



## wunderdarling (Feb 9, 2012)

You can try hotpads.com. Always check with the realtor that is shown, as sometimes the site doesn't update too quickly and the property may already be sold.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Zillow. However doesn't always keep current with status changes


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Found this, www.watchforeclosures.com. Was able to search in particular state/counties. Found good info, all was free. for example- found one house, no pic, took address and searched, found out it was sold at courthouse steps on Feb. 27th 2014. Sometimes you have to search/google address to see more pics or get more info but this is a decent starting place.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's one that I check often:

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/homes_for_sale

And for auctions:

http://www.auction.com/


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

We are on the list for our county. 
Call the appraisal district and see who handles their tax sales.
We also saved a link to the site that does the monthly bank foreclosure sales.


----------

